

Snowden heading for Iceland, via Norway - Pirate Party.  - teawithcarl
http://piratetimes.net/ed-snowdens-bid-for-asylum-live-updates/

======
pvnick
I wonder if these conflicting final destination accounts were orchestrated to
disrupt any attempt to intercept Snowden.

~~~
Svip
I doubt it. Snowden going to Iceland seems more like wishful thinking,
especially by Europeans who wish to it to be a European country to be the one
defying the United States. But the only evidence to support him going to
Iceland is an indirect approach for asylum.

As a European myself, I understand the allure of him going to Iceland rather
than a Latin American country. But Iceland cannot afford its political capital
to defy the United States, as they still need support from the USA and Iceland
lacks immediate allies in defying the USA, unlike either Ecuador and
Venezuela.

